

Introducing DirectWrite (2011) - Akhilan
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd371554%28v=vs.85%29.aspx

======
simonsarris
Edit: Apparently someone _completely_ changed the title and the article? Ten
seconds ago this was about how fonts are finally fixed in Chrome on Windows.
See Akhilan's comment.

I suspect this will drop off the front-page in a flash now that the URL has
been changed from something relevant and newsworthy to an introduction article
about Microsoft's six year old font rendering API.

Original comment below:

~~~

This is great and its very significant to HTML canvas users. Canvas fonts
looked _awful_ in Chrome (and FF) when pretty much any transformation matrix
was applied before rendering fonts, but everything looks correct now. (This
flag existed in April, but still had serious issues[1]. Those all seem fixed
now.)

(For canvas in Chrome, letters used to kern so poorly they'd be stuck in each-
other, or create letter-sized gaps, or have punctuation like commas in
inappropriate places. Animation where a font "zoomed" looked like a text
earthquake, as the glyphs shifted back and forth)

[1]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=176351](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=176351)

~~~
andybak
When I looked an hour ago the link was pointing to the Devnet article but the
title still mentioned Google.

Was that not the original link? The Google Code link is better but still lacks
context as the significant piece of information is that this has hit Chrome
beta - which is buried at the end of the very long Google Code page.

Mods - what happened here?

EDIT - my guess is that Akhilan posted with the Devnet link originally and
hoped his top comment would add context. Akhilan - it doesn't really work like
that on HN. It's best to post your own short blog post (or Tweet or Google+ or
whatever) - give some context there and link to that.

------
Akhilan
Chrome is finally rendering fonts with the advanced DirectWrite font rendering
engine.

[http://www.istartedsomething.com/20140412/google-
chrome-35-b...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20140412/google-
chrome-35-beta-adds-much-needed-directwrite-font-rendering-on-windows/)

~~~
mihai_ionic
I find DirectWrite to be a step down from GDI in terms of crispness and
readability, and I don't think I'm alone.

Infinality on Linux can look great on the other hand, if configured properly.

~~~
pix64
Have you tried adjusting ClearType settings to match your preferences?

